# Outlook Express Mails (.eml) in Outlook 2007 öffnen?



## Rinderteufel (25. Mai 2010)

*Outlook Express Mails (.eml) in Outlook 2007 öffnen?*

Halloooo,

habe irgendwann mal einen Wechsel von Windows gemacht und bin da auch auf Outlook 2007 umgestiegen.

Schlau wie ich bin, habe ich meine wichtigen Mails aus Outlook Express gesichert (im .eml-Format).

Blöd wie ich bin, wusste ich aber nicht, dass Outlook 2007 damit nix anfangen kann. 

Wie krieg ich es nun hin, dass ich diese Mails noch öffnen und im Outlook ggf. sogar ganz normal in Ordnern archivieren kann oder so?

Für Hilfe bin ich wie immer überaus nicht dankbar. 

k00h


----------



## LowriderRoxx (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outlook Express Mails (.eml) in Outlook 2007 öffnen?*

Für XP/Vista gab es mal einen Hotfix: Link

Das Ganze für W7 als quick-and-dirty Version:
- .bat Datei erstellen
- Inhalt: "<<Pfad zur Outlook.exe>>" /eml %1
- Bsp: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\Outlook.exe" /eml %1
- .eml Dateien mit dieser Batch-Datei verknüpfen 
- .eml Dateien normal via Doppelklick öffnen
- ggf fluchen oder freuen


----------



## Rinderteufel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outlook Express Mails (.eml) in Outlook 2007 öffnen?*

Hat geholfen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outlook Express Mails (.eml) in Outlook 2007 öffnen?*

Der Hotfix oder die Batch-Datei?

Ich benutze kein Outlook, von daher kann ich es nicht testen.


----------



## Rinderteufel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outlook Express Mails (.eml) in Outlook 2007 öffnen?*

Die Batch-Datei!


----------

